# Great weekend in Colorado



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

I hope everyone was able to get and ride a little, I saw a lot of people on their bikes!!!

I got in a nice easy 12 mile cruise on Saturday and rode the big loop up Deer Creek Canyon/High Grade on Sunday. It was raining and pretty cold when I started but I did see a lot of people heading up Deer Creek when I was on my way back down . 

It was my first time riding the big loop up High Grade Rd and over to Conifer and probably the longest sustained climb I've ever done :thumbsup:

I managed the 34.42 miles in 2 hr 28 min with one short 7-8 min stop to fix my dropped chain and dig out a granola bar. I know I wasn't blazing but I was happy with my performance after 2 months back on the bike.

How were your rides???


----------



## TaS (Sep 26, 2007)

It was fantastic to be outside this past weekend. For myself, I was able to squeeze out 12 miles while our 3 year old was napping. The only good thing is I sorta remember how to pedal circles. No scratch that they were more like squares.

Now our son rode the Strider to the mail box twice on Saturday, thats good for an 1/8 mile easy. He is still working on his base though.

Have a Day
Tom
Littleton, CO


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

TaS said:


> It was fantastic to be outside this past weekend. For myself, I was able to squeeze out 12 miles while our 3 year old was napping. The only good thing is I sorta remember how to pedal circles. No scratch that they were more like squares.
> 
> Now our son rode the Strider to the mail box twice on Saturday, thats good for an 1/8 mile easy. He is still working on his base though.
> 
> ...


LOL, My son has had a Strider bike since he turned 2 and is almost 4 now and rides that thing like a pro. Its a great bike and he rides it every day if there isn't snow on the ground. Now his big thing is going to the skate park in Castle Rock and riding it all over the obsticles, only problem is the fight getting him to leave after a couple hours.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

r.shoemaker78 said:


> How were your rides???


Excellent!

Saturday I rode to meet a friend for coffee - about 8 miles there and back. Uphill all the way to Starbucks on Florida & Kipling. Downhill all the way home (nice).

Sunday I did 20 riding to a friend's condo behind Coors field and back. Stopped at the hot dog stand at Confluence Park for a bite - I have a profound weakness for hot dogs. There must have been a zillion people @ REI

Tomorrow - down Lowell/Platte Canyon to Chatfield S.P. and then down the Mary Carter Trail to Florida and home. ~31 miles.

It was an awesome weeend for a ride or two and if the Mary Carter trail is any gauge, a bunch of people took advantage.

I have the week off to do yardwork, lounge around and, of course, ride. I picked an awesome week for vaycay.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Great weekend.

Saturday morning I meandered on some back roads around Ft Collins, over Bingham Hill, down into Belvue (where I was very sad to have forgotten my wallet, so no stopping at the Bean). Then cruised up Rist canyon a ways. Turned around, rode the Horsetooth dams south, then up to Horsetooth Mtn Park and Masonville. Turned off at Eden Valley, took that down to 1st St in Loveland and wandered my way back to Windsor.

No computer. No HRM. Cell phone was turned off. Just rode along, if I wanted to power up hill I did, if I just wanted to noodle along I did that. Great ride.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

godot said:


> Great weekend. .... . Great ride.


Don't call it a comeback!


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

Its turning into a great week as well. I just started a new shift from 14:00 to 22:00, which means I've got a good 8 hours after I wake before I have to be at work. Total since last Tuesday (I rode Tues/Thurs even though the weather wasn't the greatest on Thurs) is just over 250 miles. I haven't gotten outside of the Greater Metro yet, haven't had a chance to drive and scout the front range for road conditions.


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

Another great weekend, I rode my bike to work this morning and am really looking forward to taking the scenic route home! Enjoy your weekend rides!

Robert


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Taking this great day off to hit the Platte! Hope I don't get too much sun lol


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

bjohnson said:


> Taking this great day off to hit the Platte! Hope I don't get too much sun lol


I'm right behind you. I'll be on the Platte River trail around 630.

Some of us have to work for a living


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

I did get a nice 35 miler in on Saturday, was a little cold and very windy but still a lot of sun. Its really hard for me to get in a ride during the week since I work so late and have to spend time with the family, so I just rode on the trainer and rocked out on the iPod.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

Was in Deer Creek/Waterton area on business last week but didn't get to ride. How's the fire damage?


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

r.shoemaker78 said:


> I did get a nice 35 miler in on Saturday, was a little cold and very windy but still a lot of sun. Its really hard for me to get in a ride during the week since I work so late and have to spend time with the family, so I just rode on the trainer and rocked out on the iPod.


Cool!

I went out for 25 miles after lunch. Not a lot of wind and temps were hi-60s. The Road Krill along the S. Platte wasn't even too bad. Beautiful day.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Had a nice 25 mi loop, out the Highline Canal MUT to the junction with the Cherry Creek MUT then down to Bannock st., back east to Cheesman Park, then south to Wash. Park and home. Nice cool day with little wind. Last thurs. was out the Bear Creek MUT to Bear Creek Park then over the South end of the dam to Belleview, then west to Willow Springs Country Club down and up the road over to The Fort, then North to Morrison and back home on the Bear Creek MUT. 38 mi in an A$$ kicking wind coming from the southwest, so strong it almost blew me off the top of the dam at one point; definitely a character building ride...whew.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

RtR Pir8 said:


> Had a nice 25 mi loop, out the Highline Canal MUT to the junction with the Cherry Creek MUT then down to Bannock st., back east to Cheesman Park, then south to Wash. Park and home. Nice cool day with little wind. Last thurs. was out the Bear Creek MUT to Bear Creek Park then over the South end of the dam to Belleview, then west to Willow Springs Country Club down and up the road over to The Fort, then North to Morrison and back home on the Bear Creek MUT. 38 mi in an A$$ kicking wind coming from the southwest, so strong it almost blew me off the top of the dam at one point; definitely a character building ride...whew.


That 38-miler sounds awesome. You wouldn't have a route map on MapMyRide or something like that? From my house I can be on the Bear Creek MUT in < 20 minutes (although I'm not crazy about that trail). I'm looking for a route longer than 30 miles I can ride from the house and yours sounds good.


----------

